# Meet my new Roxy



## allyally (Apr 28, 2004)

Hey guys i adopted my 2nd cat today! Her name was originally Priscilla, which she doesn't respond too, so i renamed her to Roxy.. she is 2 years old and fiesty. 

Meet Roxy


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

OH she's STUNNING!!!! I :heart black and white longhaired kitties  You certainly lucked out with her, especially if her personality matches her looks!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

She is beautiful! congrrats! head butts to the pretty girl


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

What a fluffy kitty! :lol: :wink:


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

aww she's so beautiful


----------



## peache29 (Nov 23, 2005)

Ah! congratulation on the 2nd kitty!!
Wishing you many years of beautiful companionship with Roxy..  
How's the introduction doing?


----------



## Birdgirl (Apr 6, 2005)

She's beautiful.  Congrats on your new baby.


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

She's so pretty, and I *love* that stripe down her nose :luv


----------



## k_lo86 (Jan 21, 2005)

OMG, what a gorgeous cat!!!!! Congrats on the new arrival!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Roxy is really georgeous....plus Roxy seems more like a feisty girl's name :wink:


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

She is gorgeous! How old is she?


----------



## allyally (Apr 28, 2004)

thanks guys  Well i've had 2nd thoughts a few times but this morning i don't. I posted a thread in Cat Chat about it.. anyway emma_pen: she is supposed to be 2 years old. i think she looks younger but what do i know.

The introduction is going sloooooowly. my resident cat, sugar pie, knows shes in there, sits outside the door, hissed a few times.. but other than that he has been pretty normal, eating, drinking, using litterbox.. so i haven't noticed any irregularity with him. 

The new kitty, Roxy.. i think may have an upper resp infection and earmites.. we go to the vet tomorrow. which is also the day my rent is due 8O i need to apply for a credit card for these cats.. anyway i went in the room a few minutes ago to check on her, she's all lovey dovey and now she is eating. however she did manage to scoop almost ALL the litter out of the box, even her poop pile.. :lol: the bad thing is i have carpet in there.. i need some type of cardboard or something to put under her box. i'll see what i can do today. 

I do have a slight worry.. can these cats pass her infections/ear mites (if that is what it is) underneath the door? there is a space big enough i'm sure they can put there noses pretty close to one another. i have a towel on the outside but sugar pie keeps scooting it back.

Thanks guysss.. i totally adore her.. i try to play/feed/everything w/ sugar pie first then go into the room so he can still feel dominant!


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

I think she looks younger than 2, she looks lovely btw


----------



## allyally (Apr 28, 2004)

lofty: so do i 

I also meant to add that she was pregnant when she came into the shelter ... are there any specifics or anything i should do for cats after they give birth ? She's already been spayed but i figured since she gave birth she may need some more nutrients or something in her body..


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

No I think she will be fine on her normal cat food


----------



## Argent (Feb 15, 2005)

aww what an adorable lil furkid!

She reminds me of my lil Addie when I got her (addie was approx. 2 years old or so and only 6 pounds, a petite lil girl whom I believe was a mother as well before I got her)

Introductions can be time consuming so just keep at it -- after a while I let Addie and Milan wander the apartment together and just watched to make sure they wern't trying to kill each other.

Another suggestion since you do have them seperated is to take and put Sugar Pie in the room you've been keeping Roxy while you let Roxy roam about the rest of the house. This should help both cats get used to each others scent without interaction (it's how I introduced my two girls)


----------



## allyally (Apr 28, 2004)

i will certainly switch rooms out with the 2 cats, however i am going to wait and see what the vet says about Roxy's ear problems (could be mites) and cold so i don't get my resident cat sick as well.. it will probably be a semi-permanent spot for the new cat for a while.. because even after i let them meet i may keep Roxy in that room while i am away 8-10 hours a day.. for a while, not forever.

i had to remove the door knob so sugar pie wouldn't try to open the door :lol: 

Roxy got a glimpse of sugar pie through the crack in the door, but sugar pie didn't see her..


----------



## Argent (Feb 15, 2005)

hahahaha

Addie knows what the door knob is and does -- she just can't reach it -- though she'll try sometimes. If she could reach I'm sure she'd figure out how to open the door hehe


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2005)

I love the markings on her face. She's a beauty!


----------



## Crystal211 (Aug 1, 2004)

I love her! That second picture..what attitude. 

Credit cards are VERY handy for kitty situations...lord knows I've had to use mine before.


----------



## cat1963 (Mar 9, 2005)

She is just precious. I hope that everything turns out alright at the vets. 
You are going to have so much fun watching the two of them together once they get to know eachother.


----------



## allyally (Apr 28, 2004)

thanks guys  

Today was her first tour of the whole apartment, i carried her tho. Sugar pie (resident cat) has made eye contact with her now. he hissed a few times, and Roxy sits and makes this whine over and over while watching sugar pie, kind of like "lets be friends, dont hate me" hehe

I feel bad, i am at work now and i miss my fur babies!! and as soon as i get home i have to go to bed so i can get up and BACK to work for another 10 hours tomorrow. I can't wait til they get to know one another so they can play and stuff when i'm not there. Right now its going to be atleast 7 more days til they can come face to face because of roxy's earmites

bye!


----------



## mdmenagerie (Nov 30, 2005)

Love her half black and white face 

The first few days with new pets are always rought. But then you forget all about them once they settle in.


----------

